# Welches Lady-Hardtail für 1000 Euro?



## kroiterfee (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Damen,

eine Freundin bat mich um Rat zwecks Radkauf. Sie ist Anfängerin und möchte ein Hardtail haben. Sie ist 170cm groß und wiegt leicht 57kg. Sie ist Anfängerin und es geht in die Richtung Trail. 1000 Euro sind im Topf. Ein 29er ist kein muss.

Einzige Auflage (ich musste schmunzeln): KEIN PINK!


Ich bin eigentlich mehr in der Gravity-Ecke zuhause und bin job-bedingt etwas raus daher bitte ich euch hier um Hilfe.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (14. Januar 2014)

Ich bin 168 cm groß und auch Anfängerin. Letzten Sommer hab ich mir ein Ghost Miss 8000 gekauft und bin sehr glücklich damit und es ist auf gar keinen Fall pink!!

Edit: Ich hab versucht ein Foto hochzuladen, hat leider nicht geklappt. Das Rad ist schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluecyberfrog (14. Januar 2014)

Jetzt hat es Dank 4mate doch noch geklappt


----------



## winterseitler (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
meine Freundin fährt mit ähnlichen Körperdaten ein Centurion Backfire 1.29. UVP etwas außerhalb des Budgets. Aber mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick und Winterpreis sollte man in die Nähe kommen.

Ein Foto vom Bike ist irgendwo in meinem Album.

Gruß Tatja und Markus


----------



## Regula (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo Kroiterfee,
Ich habe so ziemlich genau die gleichen Daten wie deine Freundin und habe mit vor Kurzem dieses Rad zugelegt:
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/ltd/ltd-pro-29-blackline/
Ich hab ein 17'' Rad allerdings weil ich im Vergleich zum Oberkörper ziemlich lange Beene hab.
Aber das kann man ja alles im Internet berechnen.
Viele Grüße
Regula


----------

